# Do Zoos sell?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Do British zoos sell to the UK private keeper, or do they award?

It is just a question really, anyone?

R


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

think they sell excess males. I know i've heard that somewhere but haven't a scooby where i heard it or if it's true.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

We have a very good friend who can import from zoological premesis, He has a zoo license himself therefore makes it possible. 

So in answer to your question yes you can buy from a zoo indirectly with the rite contacts.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Personally l was under the impression that, there were 'game parks' that may sell, but zoos were under the system that they award and not sell to the private market?

Is it different for BIAZA run zoos?

R


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

ultimate_boides said:


> We have a very good friend who can import from zoological premesis, He has a zoo license himself therefore makes it possible.
> 
> So in answer to your question yes you can buy from a zoo indirectly with the rite contacts.


Importing from zoological premises?

When you mention this, are you referring to external UK? 
I ask as you use the word 'importing'.

TBH, l am with this thread referring to British Zoos, l myself can import from European and International zoos, so know the score only too well there.

Albeit, an awful amount of Euro zoos are now clamping down on what is exported out of their premises now anyway.

R


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

The impression i got from one curator i was speaking to is that they dont even own half the animals. Most are borrowed from other zoo's for breeding programmes and they have little say in regards to if they keep them and when they're moved, its all dictated by the stud book keeper. This even applied to offspring of animals involved in these breeding programmes. 

Not entirely sure what happens regarding animals not in breeding programmes or heavily protected.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Alot of animals are sold to other Zoo's some of which sell on. 

I have a contact with a zoo license who got some animals from a "well know" zoo, which he then sold onto the private market. 

Keepers are permitted to buy certain animals from the a zoo should they have the facilities to keep them, they may also sell them on. 

I do not know of any "major" zoos that sell on the private market. There are however smaller facilities that do. 

There are animals advertised on this forum at the moment which are currently in a Licensed Soo.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Didn't West Mids zoo sell to a couple of people/organisations or still do sell to them?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

West Midlands as in West Midland Safari park? Owned by some crazy South African ex-sea lion tamer who has got a fair bit of money.

They only seem to be buying animals in at the moment, collection grows every time i go. Never heard of any animals being sold from there, when did you hear this?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Zak said:


> West Midlands as in West Midland Safari park? Owned by some crazy South African ex-sea lion tamer who has got a fair bit of money.
> 
> They only seem to be buying animals in at the moment, collection grows every time i go. Never heard of any animals being sold from there, when did you hear this?


Dunno, just heard a bit of stock went from their or around that area to some people/organisations.

Heard about zoo collections in europe being sold off and brought to the UK for resale.

Not sure how much of it is true though


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

there are certain zoos that will sell/swap to private keepers but to be honest its only to private keepers that have a good contact with the zoo as they know the person they are selling/swaping to and trust them not to let the word get round etc but i know people that have swapped small animals such as reptiles/small mammals and also people that have swapped large animals aswel like camels.
there always seems to be 'surplus' animals avaliable from dutch zoos why is this? is it more common to see animals sold to the public out there?
stu


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think there is a 'law' stating they can't sell to private owners, but it is frowned upon by other zoos and zoo federations.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> there always seems to be 'surplus' animals avaliable from dutch zoos why is this? is it more common to see animals sold to the public out there?
> stu


Last i heard regarding Dutch zoo's was admittadly off an anti captive animal person but read up on it and does seem some truth in there. Seems they dont tightly control or plan births so can end up with surplus animals, called over spill. These can be sold off to poorer countries and zoo's such as Ukraine, Eastern Block areas etc. Some are supposedly killed and fed to the carnivores. Others are sold off to private keepers and others still used for taxidermy. 

As i said its from an anti so how much was BS i dont know but i can definitely see some of it being true. When i visited a zoo in India money got you anything. Went inside enclosures and all sorts, so with the correct money cant see why they wouldn't sell me something.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

does colchester zoo sell? wanted a couple of their big leopard tortoises


----------



## to-many-snakes (Sep 11, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> does colchester zoo sell? wanted a couple of their big leopard tortoises


i know a couple of the keepers there really well and i know that they wont sell any animal it has to be offered out on loan if by any slim chance they did want to get rid of them and the amount of paperwork you need and the conditions you need to abide by its not worth the hassle 

try di at mistley reptile rescue as she gets them in (also dead handy if you ever need a terrapin she has loads at the mo :lol2

regards james


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Done some digging around, and zoos can sell to private keepers, but they have to follow a certain protocol, they have to sell to a person they know and trust will look after the animal properly (as you'd expect anyone to do) and they have to make sure that the recipient has suitable housing and knowledge to look after the species not just adequately but to a standard that reflects that of the zoo (at least). 

If zoo's are slated for this then we will lose this privilege, it's hard enough as it is to get anything from them, if they are targeted then it will be impossible and we will all lose out then.


----------



## lurtz (Mar 21, 2008)

*glider girl is on the mark*

it has been my experience that they award surplus stock to prevent inbreeding.ie bison;emu;meerkats. 
to people with the right credentials. {you should have no problem }
whilerare animals.ie zebra's demand a bounty or are used as alever to aquire a favour.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I've asked in the past...
About 6 years ago at London Zoo they had a group of Spiny Mice that had obviously been breeding pretty well... As happens with overcrowded groups of Spinys, none had tails or ears, a lot also had nibbled feet - this is normal behaviour for these mice in these conditions.
I asked if I could get a few to keep as pets/breeders for pets, as I'm not worried about the appearance as long as they're healthy. They took my details and said they'd get back to me. Never heard though.

They could have done with getting shot of about 50 tbh!

Been back since, there's always a decently low number in the group now - experience worked well it seems, so all good in the long run.


----------

